# anti flashlight law



## Nos (Apr 13, 2008)

looooool my neighbor just called the police......
and why? becaue he was thinking that "someone up there" was stalking his daughters with a "powerful laser" which is " tracks them throught the whole house" ..........

i had a short chat with him and the policemen and could explain that its just a powerful red torch (~100 red well focused torch lumens :naughty: ) what i like to play with in the evening

but couldnt proof it, since i left the torch in my room.......

we ended up with the solution that the is no anti flashlight law.....but that i please stop shining on their house........what i never did.......ibecause i did not expect my tiny torch to have a laserlike spill 
after the police left he told me that was scaring the neightborhood for months....... i did never think about what a few "treeshots" a few times a month can be for other people...... 


great! now i cant use my torches at the window anymore. :thumbsdow :thumbsdow :thumbsdow
crap


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 13, 2008)

This can mean only one thing. It's time to get a HID.


----------



## ugrey (Apr 13, 2008)

Lord help your neighbor if you ever get a SureFire M6.


----------



## Nos (Apr 13, 2008)

i didnt dare to take the N30 with me :green: hahahahha the scene was so funny my friends allmost fall of the couch when the saw the police car


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 13, 2008)

I have just played with my 2 most powerful flashlight (ROP and Mag85) lighting up my garden and other houses as well...

I have never had problems like that and but these thing may happen one day :thumbsdow

I think that if you let neighbor know something about your hobby and your lights he may understand you!:twothumbs

anyway....+1...buy an HID


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 13, 2008)

Take evening walks and shine iour lights down the street. People will think it is a car headlight.

Bill


----------



## Nos (Apr 13, 2008)

FILIPPO;2436661
anyway....+1...buy an HID :grin2:[/quote said:


> hahahha  post #4 says: Im a happy N30 owner  .......
> 
> coming to think about it......damn why did i left it in my room :naughty:


----------



## Mdinana (Apr 13, 2008)

Geez, afraid of a little light?? You'd think he was happy that the aliens weren't really landing.

If he really gets on your nerves, go borrow that tank-mounted light that one of you guys has.


----------



## NA8 (Apr 13, 2008)

I usually go over to a park to play with the flashlights. Usually later in the evening when most people are sleeping.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 13, 2008)

Nos said:


> its just a powerful red torch (~100 red well focused torch lumens :naughty: )


What brand/model exactly?


----------



## lightforce2 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmmm....... If I were your neighbour I reckon I'd be pleased you are outside with your flashlights, your presence is more likely to deter prowlers etc & help keep the neighbourhood a little more safer


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 13, 2008)

Nos said:


> looooool my neighbor just called the police......
> and why? becaue he was thinking that "someone up there" was stalking his daughters with a "powerful laser" which is " tracks them throught the whole house"



Am i the only one worried about this?

what are you doing tracking his daughter throughout the whole house man?

i sincerely hope your neighbour was just imagining that, and all you were doing was taking some beamshots outside...

Crenshaw


----------



## Caligvla (Apr 13, 2008)

Nos said:


> looooool my neighbor just called the police......
> and why? becaue he was thinking that "someone up there" was stalking his daughters with a "powerful laser" which is " tracks them throught the whole house" ..........
> 
> i had a short chat with him and the policemen and could explain that its just a powerful red torch (~100 red well focused torch lumens :naughty: ) what i like to play with in the evening
> ...



I had a very similar story happed to me... My Armenian neighbors freaked out when they saw me shine my green laser into the sprinklers and called the police... They told the police that I am often shining flashlights on to the property and they suspect I am looking for dog crap so I can report them... 
(If I was looking for dog crap, I wouldn't be using a green laser)

When I take the trash out at night I have a flashlight in hand, many times its the microfire HID, I guess some of the light could spill over into their yard but its not directed at them... The cops got a kick out of the microfire and wanted to know where to buy one. He told the Armenians not to waste their time anymore. 

Now they installed cameras all over their house pointed in my direction... 
I try to be considerate when using my lights and lasers... but these people can be really violent... my neighbor on the other side said that the Armenians threatened her life when she complained about one of their kids who broke her fence... it's crazy, if I can't feel safe playing with my lights on my own property then where do I go?


Bad neighbors can make your life hell... I feel for ya...


----------



## bob4apple (Apr 13, 2008)

_
"Take evening walks and shine your lights down the street. People will think it is a car headlight."_

Funny you should say that. I took a walk with my Lowe's Task Force 2C Cree, and a neighbor told me that I scared her.
She said that she thought there was a car with only one headlight driving slowly towards her on the wrong side of the road.

Geez, if people are scared of the dark, and scared of the light, when _aren't_ they scared?!? :sigh:


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Apr 13, 2008)

There is a certainly amount of security to be gained when your sketchy neighbors think you are sketchy too. . . . LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2008)

Caligvla said:


> Now they installed cameras all over their house pointed in my direction...
> I try to be considerate when using my lights and lasers... but these people can be really violent... my neighbor on the other side said that the Armenians threatened her life when she complained about one of their kids who broke her fence... it's crazy, if I can't feel safe playing with my lights on my own property then where do I go?



I was of the impression that installing CCTV was fine as long as it didn't encroach on 'others privacy' surely having said camera(s) pointed into your property would render them illegally mounted/pointed/configured?

Ever wonder what a high output laser would do to a sensitive CCTV camera? let us know when you find out eh? :devil:


Living in a rural setting affords me plenty of space (plenty dark too) to try out my torches/flashlights... I often notice 'spot lighters' (night hunters) during summer and never hear any complaints so I can't imagine anyone would care about my little hobby


----------



## The Porcupine (Apr 13, 2008)

I try to take great care when using my lights outside as not to hit my neighbours homes, but jeeze Louise.....! People just seem to be scared of everything these days!
I never had any complaints though.


----------



## lyrrag (Apr 14, 2008)

I was trying out one of my new toys shining it down the street at a neighbors tree fifty or so yards away, when I see two men take off, hop in a car and peel out. 

The neighbor saw me the next day heading to work and (knows about my flashlight sickness) thanked me for chasing off the intruders who had jimmied a window and was going to rob the house. Told me if I want to light up his tree with my lights it was fine with him. Cool.

lyrrag


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd be careful with the high powered lights. Most people have never seen a high powered flashlight. If a powerful flashlight beam happens to accidentally shine in the window, they might assume that you were right outside shinning the light at them in on purpose and maybe looking inside, instead of taking beam shots 50 yards away.


----------



## Nos (Apr 14, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> What brand/model exactly?


a DX EJY red emitter mod ( ssc4 with 108 lumens @ 700ma, my runs 1A  )


yeah, Art Vandelay, thats whathappend...the spill hit their house, and when the looked into the emitter they expect it to be a laser 


i like lyrrag's story too :wave:


----------



## WadeF (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the fun stories. I sometimes light up a tree about 300 feet away from my place and I often wonder if anyone notices the tree lighting up and is wonderinig where the UFO is.  

One thing that annoys me is the people that live across the street. Their parking lot is right across from my front window, and sometimes they have a car sitting in the driveway, running, with the head lights blasting into my living room window. You'd think if you weren't pulling out onto the road and just sitting there you wouldn't leave your headlights on so that they'd be shining directly into someone's window. I've been tempted to return fire, with massive amounts of my own lumens.


----------



## Caligvla (Apr 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ever wonder what a high output laser would do to a sensitive CCTV camera? let us know when you find out eh? :devil:




I thought about that... I recently screwed up the CMOS on one of my digital cameras with a very brief exposure to a laser... I think I am just gonna stay clear of them... they have a pretty aggressive and confrontational reputation around here...


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 14, 2008)

At some point, the proper response is to call the police - I think it was the point when they threatened your neighbor's life.

It's all fun and games until someone threatens lethal force.


----------



## adamlau (Apr 14, 2008)

There are certain local, state and possibly federal laws which should be taken into consideration. For example:

*CA Penal Code Section 248:* Any person who, with the intent to interfere with the operation of an aircraft, willfully shines a light or other bright
device, of an intensity capable of impairing the operation of an aircraft, at an aircraft, shall be punished by a fine not exceeding one thousand dollars ($1,000), or by imprisonment in a county jail not exceeding one year, or by both that fine and imprisonment.

*CA Penal Code Section 610:* Every person who unlawfully masks, alters, or removes any light or signal, or willfully exhibits any light or signal, with intent to bring any vessel into danger, is punishable by imprisonment in the state prison.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 14, 2008)

Neither seems relevant to this discussion - we're talking about agressive neighbors, not wayward aircraft.


----------



## adamlau (Apr 14, 2008)

It does as there _are indeed laws governing the use of flashlights_. The two listed above were merely examples. Here are two more:

*CA Fish And Game Code Section 2005 (a)*: Except as otherwise authorized by this section, it is unlawful to use an artificial light to assist in the taking of game birds, game mammals, or game fish, except that this section shall not apply to sport fishing in ocean waters or other waters where night fishing is permitted if the lights are not used on or as part of the fishing tackle, commercial fishing, nor to the taking of mammals, the taking of which is governed by Article 2 (commencing with Section 4180) of Chapter 3 of Part 3 of Division 4.

*CA Fish And Game Code Section 2005 (b)*: It is unlawful for any person, or one or more persons, to throw or cast the rays of any spotlight, headlight, or other artificial light on any highway or in any field, woodland, or forest where game mammals, fur-bearing mammals, or nongame mammals are commonly found, or upon any game mammal, fur-bearing mammal, or nongame mammal, while having in his or her possession or under his or her control any firearm or weapon with which that mammal could be killed, even though the mammal is not killed, injured, shot at, or otherwise pursued.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 14, 2008)

you know, you'd THINK they would word it easier so that people can actually understand what these laws are about..lol

Crenshaw


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 14, 2008)

In Georgia they limit the strength of the flashlight you can use for night hunting. They allow twice as powerful a flashlight for hunting gators as they allow for hunting other game. 12 volts for alligators and 6 volts for everything else.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 14, 2008)

I p*ssed a friend's neighbor off a few months ago with my LED thrower (3D Malkoff running 4 NiMH cells)...I was showing the light to my friend, by shining it across a pretty good sized gorge behind his house. It was great because we could shine the light all over the wall on the opposite side of the gorge, lighting up the many eyes of local wildlife. What I didn't know, was that there was a house behind the trees and bushes I was shining the light on at the top of the gorge. The foliage was a good 200 yrds away and the light was going through openings in the leaves, right through their bedroom window. We were out on his backyard deck at about 2:00 a.m. shining the light around, when a security light came on behind the trees and we heard a guy yell something. We couldn't make out what he was saying due to the echo caused by the gorge and being so far away from each other, but he didn't sound too happy! 

As we put the light away, I asked my friend why he hadn't told me there was a house over there and he said that he didn't think the light would bother them because we were so far away.

I try to be careful I don't shine my lights at windows when I'm out playing after dark.


----------



## momonbubu (Apr 14, 2008)

lol, maybe we should make a flashlight range.? sort of shooting range, but specially design for flashlight.? 


Giandi


----------



## DM51 (Apr 14, 2008)

Show your neighbour a light that you are considering replacing, and let him play with it for a day or two. 

It will be brighter and better than anything he has seen before, and he will want one, so sell it to him. 

Result: neighbour now completely onside and understanding, maybe a new flashoholic in the making, and you have funds for a new light. Tra-la-la.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 14, 2008)

These are great stories, but they bring up a sad point. If you buy a bright (35w or so) you may not be able to play with it in your neighborhood. I would love to buy a bright hid since I am going to have some extra money again... but since I am planning to move back to Denver... I think, when will I ever get to use this thing?


----------



## Taboot (Apr 14, 2008)

Yucca Patrol said:


> There is a certainly amount of security to be gained when your sketchy neighbors think you are sketchy too. . . . LOL


 
+1


----------



## Kremer (Apr 14, 2008)

adamlau said:


> *CA Fish And Game Code Section 2005 (b)*: It is unlawful for any person, or one or more persons, to throw or cast the rays of any spotlight, headlight, or other artificial light on any highway or in any field, woodland, or forest where game mammals, fur-bearing mammals, or nongame mammals are commonly found, or upon any game mammal, fur-bearing mammal, or nongame mammal, while having in his or her possession or under his or her control any firearm or weapon with which that mammal could be killed, even though the mammal is not killed, injured, shot at, or otherwise pursued.



What? You cannot *cast *your *headlights *on a *highway *if you have a *firearm *in your vehicle. There's a pretty cood chance you'll find *mammals *just about anywhere... There's probably another law that says you need to use headlights at night, geez. 

crazy Californians.


----------



## meuge (Apr 14, 2008)

adamlau said:


> *CA Fish And Game Code Section 2005 (b)*: It is unlawful for any person, or one or more persons, to throw or cast the rays of any spotlight, headlight, or other artificial light on any highway ... upon any ... nongame mammal, while having in his or her possession or under his or her control any firearm or weapon ...


If I am reading correctly, then this law prohibits driving with your headlights on, while in possession of a firearm... since you will be illuminating people on the highway... and I presume people fall under the category of "non-game mammals".

I think we should inform the police that they have to arrest themselves.


----------



## webley445 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have always take great care to not light up people's houses when playing/testing. If I do try out a "tree" test at another house I aim at the top of the tree (large oaks) and do it late at night so no one sees. Have never had a problem, but am lucky that the trees around here are very tall.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 14, 2008)

Kremer said:


> What? You cannot *cast *your *headlights *on a *highway *if you have a *firearm *in your vehicle. There's a pretty cood chance you'll find *mammals *just about anywhere... There's probably another law that says you need to use headlights at night, geez.


 That's only if the firearm is under your control. So, if it's in a case in the trunk you're fine. In a holster on your hip, not fine. :duh2:


----------



## TKO (Apr 14, 2008)

Here in the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania, Pa. Title 34, Game and Wildlife Code, has the following section concerning "Recreational Spotlighting", but please note this only pertains to shining lights from vehicles or the use of vehicle lights not lights that are used while on foot:

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva]*Sec. 2311. Restrictions on recreational spotlighting.* [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva](a) Unlawful acts. - It is unlawful for any person to cast or to assist any other person in casting the rays of a spotlight, vehicle headlight or any other artificial light of any kind from any vehicle, watercraft, airborne craft or any attachment to such vehicles or crafts: [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva](1) Upon any building at any time. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva](2) In any manner which frightens, excites or harasses any livestock, poultry or other farm animal. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva](3) To search for or locate for any purpose any game or wildlife anywhere within this Commonwealth, other than specified in paragraph (4), daily between the hours of 11 p.m. and sunrise on the following day. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva](4) To search for or locate for any purpose any game or wildlife anywhere within this Commonwealth at any time during the antlered deer rifle season and during the antlerless deer rifle season. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva](5) Upon photoelectric cell lights. [/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva]The provisions of this subsection shall not apply if it is proven that the headlights of a vehicle or conveyance were being used while traveling on a roadway in the usual way. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva](b) Penalty. - A violation of this section is a summary offense of the fifth degree. [/FONT]


----------



## DM51 (Apr 14, 2008)

According to Sec. 2311(a)(1) above, that means every flashoholic in Pa. must have been breaking the law, lol.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 14, 2008)

DM51 said:


> According to Sec. 2311(a)(1) above, that means every flashoholic in Pa. must have been breaking the law, lol.


Only if they did so from "[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Geneva]any kind from any vehicle, watercraft, airborne craft or any attachment to such vehicles or crafts" 
[/FONT]


----------



## DM51 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah... missed that - thx.


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi fellas with crazy neighbors... they need to face a real-life 155mm Howitzer decorating the front lawn...:thumbsup: 

With Anti-social Armenians... use an unregistered mobile phone and call the fire dept occasionally about putting the flame out on that Armenian paranoid penitentiary for a home... I think, they actually have something to conceal and being jittery at being watched and discovered... oh well, "foreigners"!!! 

Sure enjoyed many of your posts and fun with ya "flashers"...LoL. 

Last Saturday, I had my bit of fun that turn into helping both sides from a social situation. 

Took the doll out for a plan 6-km stroll and somewhere along the route, we entered a large Park with very poor to almost no lighting at all... so, not to step on dog's poo ourselves... my large pitch-black, wolf-like black Belgian dog, that's my "dolly", in front of me on the lead and my T1 I flashed intermittently at several 10 meter pace, we came across something lying next to the bushes by the pathway....

Upon closing in with my lower setting, it showed a motionless body sprawled on the grass verge. 

Someone showed up in the opposite direction and wanting to confirm if I was from the Police Unit with a Guard dog and in civilian dressing... I found that amusing and I was sure, he didn't notice my happy grin in the dark as my flash is still pointing downwards at the body of a younger man in his 30's. 

I said no, but I'm calling for a back up through my phone... he then became extra curious as I was talking on line with Police Central with one hand on my dolly's lead and the other, my T1 and no sign of any phone ...that got him baffled until he saw my Jabra 250V behind my left ear as he was getting somewhat more curious by the second. 

In short, 2 cops on the beat showed up in their motorized bikes but their flashes ain't anywhere close to seeing anything mine did..., one asked, "is he there a long time and did I touch the dead body??", I said NO, not yet and he quickly asked, "where did you get that flashlight? Which Dept above us issued it???"....LoL. 

I lend mine to the curious copper when he requested to borrow it to bodily search the man on the ground while also trying to get a temperature from his breath... it was around +5 degrees Celcius and the guy responded negatively, jerks after jerks and nothing until suddenly, a loud snore, more like a Polish fart roared the park's silence if you ask me again...:naughty: 

We were all jubilant that this guy came to life after all... the Ambulance showed up in the meantime with another cop car in front of it. 

My dolly soon got the "*pats and praises*" after the senior officer asked who made the call from the hp# and I owned up and said, my dog made the discovery and my T1 confirmed it as no hoax or foul play. 

I left the scene which by then saw more strangers showing up and wanting to witness the incident... 

My T1 had its first contribution to help a human being from possibly frozen to death in the cold sleep while sleeping without any warm protection and the temperature was gradually dropping ...that night.:twothumbs 







Here above is the snap of the cop looking over with my T1 and the other is my dog... called Gaby.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 14, 2008)

lovely story...:twothumbs:

Crenshaw


----------



## nobita (Apr 14, 2008)

A few month ago a wild cat was beating our house cat left and right on top of stealing his food and taking sh!t in our garage. One night I saw the cat under my car (parked on the back driveway), then I pulled only a P3D Q5 on it. Somehow the light get through the neighbor's solid fence and they came out and looked very scared/defensive ... It was just a misunderstanding ....


Oh I took care of that cat a few days later and restored peace


----------



## 83Venture (Apr 14, 2008)

The way things are today doing just about anything violates somebody’s law or regulation. :shakehead


----------



## Supernam (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't care about no flashlight laws.... I'm a badass:rock:


----------



## craig333 (Apr 14, 2008)

Most cops can tell the difference between someone shining a light and someone poaching.

Pretty sure having six or more lights on you would just get a shake of the head.


----------



## Nos (Apr 14, 2008)

6 or more? wooooow even i would shake my had......otherwise ... when im out with friends .... 
aaarrrgh i really need to safe some $$$ for EDC's


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 14, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Thanks for the fun stories. I sometimes light up a tree about 300 feet away from my place and I often wonder if anyone notices the tree lighting up and is wonderinig where the UFO is.


 
I never thought of it that way, When I test some of my more potent lights I often walk to the clearing in the trees between my house and the neighbors. I then precede to shine my light back behind 3 of my neighbor’s homes to a large wall of pine trees about 500 feet away. My immediate next door neighbors know of my flashlight craze, however the last house before the pine trees must really have now idea what’s going on when they see large spots of lights shining on the trees directly out their back window! Maybe I’ll give them a heads up:wave:….. or leave them hanging.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 14, 2008)

Gorgeous dog SemperFi! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 14, 2008)

There do exist some 6v HID mods, I think, and I know damn well they make ones that eat 12 volts. But if they measured voltage _at the bulb..._ I imagine some Georgia cop's going to have one very charcoaled multimeter.




Kremer said:


> What? You cannot *cast *your *headlights *on a *highway *if you have a *firearm *in your vehicle. There's a pretty cood chance you'll find *mammals *just about anywhere... There's probably another law that says you need to use headlights at night, geez.
> 
> crazy Californians.



That's only the beginning.



Stereodude said:


> That's only if the firearm is under your control. So, if it's in a case in the trunk you're fine. In a holster on your hip, not fine. :duh2:



<bashing intensity="100">They get around that as a state by simply not letting you have a firearm at all.</bashing>


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 15, 2008)

adamlau said:


> *CA Fish And Game Code Section 2005 (b)*: It is unlawful for any person, or one or more persons, to throw or cast the rays of any spotlight, headlight, or other artificial light on any highway or in any field, woodland, or forest where game mammals, fur-bearing mammals, or nongame mammals are commonly found, or upon any game mammal, fur-bearing mammal, or nongame mammal, while having in his or her possession or under his or her control any firearm or *weapon* with which that mammal could be killed, even though the mammal is not killed, injured, shot at, or otherwise pursued.


 
does the vehicle count?

I remember the CHP patrolman who spoke at our high school driver's ed class:

"...remember, you vehicle is a 3000 lb weapon, ..."

no one should drive, ever, according to that bit of legal paradox.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 15, 2008)

Geee I'm glad my neighbors aren't like that


----------



## pbs357 (Apr 15, 2008)

I was in the park one night comparing some EDC lights when a cruiser pulled up and started asking questions. He didn't seem to believe me when I said I was testing out some flashlights, though I don't know what else I would have been doing in the middle of the park with a flashlight at night :thinking:. The questioning changed from being acusatory to interest when I said "see?" and started showing him the P2D, P3D, NDI, and G2L. Things went well when I asked him what he carried as a backup light, and he didn't know what it was (Streamlight Stinger). He said, "these little lights are as bright as my duty light!" So I showed him the Malkoff M60 equipped G2Z and got oo::thumbsup: and he went on his way (after he got to play with it of course!).



craig333 said:


> Most cops can tell the difference between someone shining a light and someone poaching.
> 
> Pretty sure having six or more lights on you would just get a shake of the head.


----------



## Illum (Apr 15, 2008)

Art Vandelay said:


> In Georgia they limit the strength of the flashlight you can use for night hunting. They allow twice as powerful a flashlight for hunting gators as they allow for hunting other game. 12 volts for alligators and 6 volts for everything else.



did they specify current limits?:laughing:



nobita said:


> Oh I took care of that cat a few days later and restored peace


 
neighbors cats are annoying at times....and lasers actually attracts cats.
I find the best sort of repellent would be turning on the sprinklers

of course the "fire hose" isn't half bad either. Just need to do it once and the cat will learn to stay out

My neighbors dog hate the M6, if the beam from the MN21 goes anywhere near their fence [white, freshly painted ] theres no sleeping tonight for both houses.

surprisingly I've never been called to the police. there was only one incident but some guy messed up on the address [3350 xxxx street instead of 3305 xxxx street, that sort of thing ]:tinfoil:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 15, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> did they specify current limits?:laughing:


All its says is you are limited to 6 (or 12) volts depending on the which kind of game.


----------

